# Particular Redemption and Unblelief



## lumenite (Nov 13, 2017)

Particular redemption says that Jesus Christ actually died for the elect, not for every single person. Therefore, it is said that Jesus Christ died for sinners like you and me, not for YOU generally. Here comes my question. In general, it is also said that the greatest sin is unbelief in Jesus because it is rejecting God's gracious offer toward sinners. However, when Jesus did not die for unbelievers, is their unbelief in Christ or rejecting the gospel regarded as sin? Of course, they still remain sinners before God because of their other sins and depravity. Logically, they are not able to believe or accept Jesus even if they want to do. It is because Jesus really did not die for them. Is there anyone who can help me in this regard?


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 13, 2017)

Yes. I am not sure of the difficulty here...


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 13, 2017)

There are smarter ppl here than I am, but I'll take a turn at this.

Yes, it is a sin for all who reject Christ. As you said it is the greatest sin. No one can choose Christ unless the Holy Spirit regenerates their hearts (brings them to life), giving them a new nature (we are new creatures in Christ). This is God's gift to the elect. To the unelect, God will not give this gift. He leaves them to their own hearts' desires. They desire sin and death.... that is what they want. They don't want God, they don't want to be justified and forgiven because of their proud hearts, they don't want to serve God etc. God leaves in a place of their own hearts' desires, and for that they will pay the penalty. Hell is their reward for their hearts' desire. Hell would be our path's end if he had not had grace and mercy on us and given us a new heart with new desires.


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 13, 2017)

lumenite said:


> Particular redemption says that Jesus Christ actually died for the elect, not for every single person. Therefore, it is said that Jesus Christ died for sinners like you and me, not for YOU generally. Here comes my question. In general, it is also said that the greatest sin is unbelief in Jesus because it is rejecting God's gracious offer toward sinners. However, when Jesus did not die for unbelievers, is their unbelief in Christ or rejecting the gospel regarded as sin? Of course, they still remain sinners before God because of their other sins and depravity. Logically, they are not able to believe or accept Jesus even if they want to do. It is because Jesus really did not die for them. Is there anyone who can help me in this regard?


Kyongwon,
"The secret things belong unto the LORD our God: but those things which are revealed belong unto us and to our children for ever, that we may do all the words of this law." -Deut. 29:29

God's election is part of his secret counsel. We do not know which unbelievers are elect and which aren't. Further, no unbeliever has any way of knowing whether he is elect. Christ is offered for salvation to every unbeliever, and they all have the same warrant to believe--the offer itself is their warrant.

Think of it this way, the preacher says to the unbeliever, "If you repent of your sins and trust in Christ as your righteousness before God, you will be saved." Is the statement true? Absolutely. Is it true whether or not the unbeliever is elect? Yes--anyone who trusts in Christ for salvation will be saved. So, if the unbeliever rejects that offer, he will be condemned, and part of his condemnation will be that he rejected the gospel offer.

I hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lumenite (Nov 14, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> Kyongwon,
> "The secret things belong unto the LORD our God: but those things which are revealed belong unto us and to our children for ever, that we may do all the words of this law." -Deut. 29:29
> 
> God's election is part of his secret counsel. We do not know which unbelievers are elect and which aren't. Further, no unbeliever has any way of knowing whether he is elect. Christ is offered for salvation to every unbeliever, and they all have the same warrant to believe--the offer itself is their warrant.
> ...



Thank you for your help, though I am not clear yet. More and more I need to meditate on the Word with prayer, asking for the aid of the Holy Spirit.


----------

